# Steckachsen Cube C:62



## mtbfuchs (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

verzeiht mir meine vielleicht altbackene und übertriebene Frage, aber mein letztes Bike hatte noch 5mm Schnellspanner und danach gab es für 10 Jahre kein neues Fahrrad...

Ich habe in der beiliegenden Bedienungsanleitung und auch hier im Forum danach gesucht, aber meine Frage könnte ich mir damit leider nicht beantworten, speziell in der Anleitung von Cube hätte ich mir da mehr erwartet.

Folgendes:

Am Vorderrad erschließt sich mir die steckachse von selbst, aber wie baut man das Hinterrad ein und aus, ohne etwas zu beschädigen?

Speziell: wie demontiert und montiert man die Steckachse? Der Rest ist bekannt, nur diese kleine, für mich neue Sache, beschäftigt mich...


Sorry für diese Kindergartenfrage... aber bei allen anderen bikes gab es mehr Anleitungen dazu, hier nur eine universelle Cube Bedienungsanleitung, wo quasi zur Technik meines Fahrrades überhaupt gar nichts drin steht...
Keine Anleitung von Sram, Rock Shox usw., hier muss ich mir alles zusammensuchen und habe bis auf eine Anleitung für eben das Hinterrad alles gefunden...

Dass mein Kettenblatt fast am Rahmen schleift und dies als "sieht zwar knapp aus, ist aber so!" Abgetan wird, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich ja abstandsscheiben anbauen kann, wo aber hier im Forum festgestellt wurde, dass dies in meinem Fall technisch nicht machbar ist, ärgert mich auch etwas, so sehr ich mich sonst auch über dieses Rad freue...


----------



## Cuberia (26. Februar 2017)

Ist doch genauso wie vorne. Nur hinten, wenn du das DT RWS System hast, musst du den Hebel rausziehen und verdrehen, damit du nicht am Rahmen anschlägst. Ansonsten einfach rausdrehen und Rad ausbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (26. Februar 2017)

Ich denke, ein Bild von der Achse/Hebel oder wenigstens eine Info, um was für ein Modell es sich genau handelt, wären erstmal die Basics, um dir deine Frage überhaupt korrekt beantworten zu können...


----------



## mtbfuchs (26. Februar 2017)

hier sind die Fotos, wenn ich es richtig sehe, wird diese nur rausgeschraubt und beim einschrauben mit max. 16nm angezogen und nicht extra gesichert, richtig?


----------



## mathijsen (26. Februar 2017)

Richtig, einfach rausschrauben


----------



## mtbfuchs (26. Februar 2017)

Coole Sache, mal echt etwas richtig einfaches 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## ButcherFromHell (28. Februar 2017)

Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen, dann funktionierts auch!

https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/FAQ_Documents/CUBE_Steckachse.pdf
https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/FAQ_Documents/DT_SWISS_RWS.pdf



mtbfuchs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verzeiht mir meine vielleicht altbackene und übertriebene Frage, aber mein letztes Bike hatte noch 5mm Schnellspanner und danach gab es für 10 Jahre kein neues Fahrrad...
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbfuchs (28. Februar 2017)

Danke, diese eine habe ich wohl leider übersehen, alles andere hatte ich mir schon zusammengesucht...

Danke für den Hinweis UND die Links!


----------

